# Conduit coupling 1/2" to 3/4



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I would think it would be called a reducing coupling .
I have never saw such a beast thou.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

You don't want to reduce down in the middle of a run.:no:

I've done it exactly one time. A 30' run of 1" pvc underslab with a 90 out of the concrete at each end. I bushed it down to 3/4 on both ends. It SUCKED getting a fishtape through. NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

use a 'C' condulet with RE reducer on one side, no support needed


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> I would think it would be called a reducing coupling .
> I have never saw such a beast thou.


They make them for EMT to RMC...


http://www.gordonelectricsupply.com...D~,Allied.Tube...Conduit,EMT.Thinwall.Conduit


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Cow said:


> You don't want to reduce down in the middle of a run.:no:


Yes, it is hackary at it's finest.

I have come across this on existing systems and buy the time I figured out that the *(&*(^*&^(* had reduced a conduit, the names I was calling the original "electrician" would get me kicked out of a truck stop.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

We call them "bell reducers". Take a look here. As far as I know there is no restriction on using these in the middle of a run as long as the wire fill does not exceed the capacity of the smaller conduit.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Cow said:


> It SUCKED getting a fishtape through. NEVER AGAIN!


Bag mouse :thumbup:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Can't believe they don't make a reducing (compression) coupling for emt. I'm sure I have seen them for plumbing applications. We just have a bunch of 1/2 inch left on a job and the 3/4 stubs are only 6" 90's then a foot to the box down the wall. The combo box's I'm coming out of (2'away) are packed and so is the ceiling so 1/2" would make life easier. Not sure I could even access the cover on c's ounce installed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I've seen them in the Bridgeport catalog.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> Yes, it is hackary at it's finest.
> 
> I have come across this on existing systems and buy the time I figured out that the *(&*(^*&^(* had reduced a conduit, the names I was calling the original "electrician" would get me kicked out of a truck stop.


Hackary at its finest would be jamming the damn 1/2" right into the 3/4" 90. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: which I wouldn't rule out at this point LOL


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

1/2" connector, 1/2X3/4" reducing bushing, 3/4" rigid coupling, 3/4" connector. 

Think real hard about which way you pull the wire from!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Electrical Student said:


> Hackary at its finest would be jamming the damn 1/2" right into the 3/4" 90. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: which I wouldn't rule out at this point LOL


Ooh I like that. Good thought. Couple wraps of 33 for good measure and on to the next one


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Electrical Student said:


> Hackary at its finest would be jamming the damn 1/2" right into the 3/4" 90. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: which I wouldn't rule out at this point LOL


You have a point. The time I am talking about, I found a plumbing fitting (Schneider diamond price tag still attached) concealed in a wall exactly where my fish-tape told me there would be a buried junction box.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive seen them but rarely, whats the point of reducing the pipe size in the run?:001_huh:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

papaotis said:


> ive seen them but rarely, whats the point of reducing the pipe size in the run?:001_huh:


Theirs a bunch of similar situations down a hallway. The combo box k.o's that are left have to be stepped out to 3/4, (extensions are not an option) some of the 3/4 stubs are really close to the box's they need to go into but need a small offset and I just feel like bitching I guess  but the good news is I get paid by the hour. Thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

We did a job with a ton of underground on it, and some guys were spinning RE62's into the female threads at the floor then piping out from there to a C, or LB, or whatever... Not a union to be seen... The only fix I cam up with invloved a hacksaw, some unions and several beer after work... 

Hack at it's finiest to reduce in the middle of a run... IMO...


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

I hear ya. That must of sucked. It's not the middle of a run though. It's a branch off from a splice box, then 2 feet to a device and stopping there in that box. Who would reduce the size of a pipe in the middle of a raceway?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

now it makes more sense!


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Enlarger ?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Electrical Student said:


> Hackary at its finest would be jamming the damn 1/2" right into the 3/4" 90. :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: which I wouldn't rule out at this point LOL


Did you know you can spin 1/2" flex into 3/4" flex and 3/4" flex into 1". Try it out. Just don't install it. Lol


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Electrical Student said:


> I have 3/4" stubs coming out of a finished wall. I would like to reduce it to 1/2" on some shorter sections. Right now we only have combo boxes to achieve this, which should be supported. I'm sure (really hope) they make a coupling that would reduce 3/4 to half inch. I thought I seen them on a job. They have to be made in the u.s. And have to be compression. No luck on Google. Is their a trade name or something I'm missing? ... Reducing bushings comes to mind.... ?? Not sure. Anyone know the proper name?


I have never seen such beast in compression , but i think you can make one .
1 -3/4 comp box connector to 3/4 pipe coupling . Then a 3/4 to 1/2 threaded reducer and finally a 1/2 compression box connector. 


Think somebody else posted this also.

The condulet and reducing bushings with comp fittings is best .
Pete


----------

